# A CableCARD was just inserted



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Today I found that both my Bolts were frozen on the CableCard Decoder screen with the message "A Multi-Stream CableCARD was just inserted". They were completely non-responsive so I had to pull the plug. They seemed fine after the reboot and were working fine before this issue (but I've only had them for a couple of weeks). Has anyone see anything like this? What could cause something like this?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I've seen it happen on my 2 Premieres but not yet on my Bolt+ although I haven't had it that long. I think a firmware update can cause that to happen.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Somebody else posted about this issue but it was more pervasive on their bolt.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a one-week old Bolt+ and I've had the exact same thing happen twice now.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

This seems to happen occasionally when the UI spazzes out. For whatever reason it sometimes goes to the cablecard screen which might seem a little concerning, but chances are the CC is fine.

Odd that both of your boxes had that happen though. Must've been something external that caused it. Maybe the cableco updated the cards or something.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

OP, who is your cable company and in what market?


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm on Comcast in the SF Bay Area. I saw someone else posted in another thread they experienced the exact same thing. I'm suspecting its some sort of update to the cablecards.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

t1v0fan2004 said:


> I'm on Comcast in the SF Bay Area. I saw someone else posted in another thread they experienced the exact same thing. I'm suspecting its some sort of update to the cablecards.


I'm on Cox in Orange County, CA, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## jrgreenman (Jan 8, 2017)

Same problem fo rme. Bought a Bolt around Black Friday and have four of these freezes since, the most recent yesterday. 

I'm on FiOS in the DC-metro market.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Is it reasonably likely that three different companies are all attempting cable card upgrades at the same time?

Or more likely yet another error in this horrible software update?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

LynnL999 said:


> Is it reasonably likely that three different companies are all attempting cable card upgrades at the same time?
> 
> Or more likely yet another error in this horrible software update?


On a Roamio, the cable card firmware version for a Moto M-Card is 06.25, and can be found near the end of TiVo Diagnostics since the last release. I agree that it's more likely a new bug.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sigh, just had this happen again but this time with just one of the Bolts. Very frustrating...:grimacing:


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

t1v0fan2004 said:


> Sigh, just had this happen again but this time with just one of the Bolts. Very frustrating...:grimacing:


Have your Bolts been updated to RC13? I'm hoping this fixes this issue. It's driving my parents nuts on the Bolt I got them for Christmas.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I hope everyone is making support requests about this. Just complaining here does nothing. Until they see a number of reports from people on different cable systems, in different areas, etc. we shouldn't expect it to be fixed.


----------



## davehallguru (Jan 13, 2017)

Same thing happened to me twice this week. TiVo Bolt is just two weeks old. Comcast is cable provider. All I can do is pull the plug - as everything is frozen.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bryan Lyle said:


> Have your Bolts been updated to RC13? I'm hoping this fixes this issue. It's driving my parents nuts on the Bolt I got them for Christmas.


It doesn't look like RC13 fixed it. One of my Bolts just froze again after the upgrade. What's strange is this time it looks like it happened around when the RC15 update was downloaded since it started installing it after the reboot.


----------



## davehallguru (Jan 13, 2017)

How can you tell what updates (RC13, RC15, etc.) have been applied?


----------



## davehallguru (Jan 13, 2017)

Never mind... Just found it:
Settings & Messages > Help > Account & System Info > System Information


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

So both of my bolts did this again last night. And I am starting to think this is not so much tivo related but the card must be getting something to go to this screen. I did figure out that taking the card out and re inserting fixed the issue instead of rebooting


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I really don't think a bunch of cable cards all went bad all at once.

Please report the problem to TiVo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

LynnL999 said:


> I really don't think a bunch of cable cards all went bad all at once.
> 
> Please report the problem to TiVo.


What happens if the cable card is updating its firmware ?? For Comcast I have version 6.25 on my cable card, could there be a newer version that Comcast is downloading in some areas ?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 6.25 on mine also for armstrong...


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

I also noticed the Test Channels screen doesn't display any video, however, the CableCards seem fine (no missing channels or error messages and VOD OK). Does anyone else have this?


----------



## srtompkins (Jan 18, 2017)

I have had this UI freeze problem a couple of times on ETC Cable in North Georgia. Tivo is still recording, I am able to access it via the iPad App and via the remote network attached mini. All seems well except Tivo Bolt UI is frozen on the test cable card screen. Today I tried using iPad App to select a recorded show and select show on TV. This unfroze the UI and seems to be working OK now. Avoided a power down reset.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

I contacted Tivo about this issue and it took them 2 weeks to respond to my email. Their response was "Try disconnecting and reconnecting the CableCARD from the device to see if that helps with the card inserted message. Replacing the CableCARD entirely can help as well."

Seems to be a little more going on here than just reseating the cable card.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah. Until they get a lot of reports they aren't going to admit it's a software issue.


----------



## davehallguru (Jan 13, 2017)

The issue happened again sometime overnight. The workaround in post #24 allowed me to regain control of the TiVo without rebooting or removing/reinserting the cable card.

In my case, I used the TiVO app on my android phone, selected a recording in My Shows and then selected "Watch=>Watch on TV"

The TiVo started playing that recording and the CableCard error message vaporized. I once again had functioning control of the TiVO remote.

Not an elegant solution, but this would seem to be a less intrusive workaround than either of the hardware-forced methods.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Opened a case with Tivo... my three week old Bolt+ is hung this morning. Fios DFW. Srtompkopins suggestion above worked for me and avoided the reboot.


----------



## BigusDickus (Jan 21, 2017)

Same here, locks up about once a week. NY area with Optimum. 

Will try the app to unlock it next time. Very annoying and must be a software bug that Tivo need to resolve, even if the providers are sending updates to the cable cards, Tivo needs to review it 'check card' software routine.


----------



## mysticstang (Jul 13, 2015)

compnurd said:


> I have 6.25 on mine also for armstrong...


I'm curious what the cable card costs?

I have exp from Armstrong but I would like to try to save some $$$ since almost $170 a month is rediculous anymore lol

We are thinking of the following:

Netflix (already have it)
Hulu
TiVo box
Adding a Kodi box as well

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

mysticstang said:


> I'm curious what the cable card costs?
> 
> I have exp from Armstrong but I would like to try to save some $$$ since almost $170 a month is rediculous anymore lol
> 
> Thanks!


A Cablecard is hardware, not programming. It won't change your subscription cost, but there will be a hardware rental charge usually...


----------



## ligand (Jun 20, 2010)

My Bolt+ experienced this issue twice in the past week. I've been using the workaround posted in this thread to allow me to regain control of the UI. I'm on FiOS in the NY Metro area (Long Island).


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I had the message and freeze just once and rebooted. The freeze has not reoccurred but the message remains the same, when I check on the cable card settings. " A CableCard was just inserted"


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

This has to be a fios thing. Been happening to me for 2 months and my parents. Both on FIOS. Fix is to reboot the bolt.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

netjack said:


> This has to be a fios thing. Been happening to me for 2 months and my parents. Both on FIOS. Fix is to reboot the bolt.


It's not a FIOS thing. Plenty of people on cable systems are reporting the same issue.


----------



## T!VO Dealer (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello,

I am a TiVo dealer and I am having the same issue at a job. We have 4, 1TB bolt units with Comcast cable service in the Seattle area. Each night 3-4 of the boxes lock up on the "cable card inserted" screen and the unit needs a reboot to be come responsive once more. I have contacted dealer support to no avail, checked signal levels (90-95), replaced cable cards and repeated the setup without any change. I called Comcast cable card service and learned that each night around 2-3 AM they send out a reactivation to ALL devices on the Comcast network.

My question is this- if you disconnect the coax from the box before bed, does the box work in the AM? I would love to test this on the job, but it would be seriously inconvenient for my client. This wont fix anything, but may narrow down the issue.

I hope someone can try this and report back,

Thanks!!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Margret got back to me on Twitter:

@lynnl999 @tapatalk Please email me TSNs with subject "CableCARD issue" margret at tivo dot com​
Please do this if you are having this problem!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

T!VO Dealer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a TiVo dealer and I am having the same issue at a job. We have 4, 1TB bolt units with Comcast cable service in the Seattle area. Each night 3-4 of the boxes lock up on the "cable card inserted" screen and the unit needs a reboot to be come responsive once more. I have contacted dealer support to no avail, checked signal levels (90-95), replaced cable cards and repeated the setup without any change. I called Comcast cable card service and learned that each night around 2-3 AM they send out a reactivation to ALL devices on the Comcast network.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
No fix but a temporary work around, or experiment. Use a cheap power timer to turn off the Tivo about 1am-4am. If the Comcast refresh signal is triggering this, all should be clear in the morning. Or just set a timer to go off-on at some other early time 5-6am before the folks awake, until Tivo gets the fix. 
Interestingly, I had the freeze only once so far on Fios, but even after the reboot, the message, "A CableCard has just been inserted" remains.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks LynnL999! Just sent her my info. I've opened a case as well as tried tweeting support but so far no response on either front.



LynnL999 said:


> Margret got back to me on Twitter:
> 
> @lynnl999 @tapatalk Please email me TSNs with subject "CableCARD issue" margret at tivo dot com​
> Please do this if you are having this problem!


----------



## ChurchillWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Also contacted support on this issue and emailed Margret. 

I am on software 20.6.3.RC15-USC-11
Bolt
NYC Market - Verizon FiOS


----------



## Daverich4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just had this happen on my two day old Bolt. Charter in the Charlotte NC area.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Please send your TSN's to Margret.

"Cable card was just inserted" error -- Margret needs TSNs


----------



## Daverich4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bryan Lyle said:


> Please send your TSN's to Margret.
> 
> "Cable card was just inserted" error -- Margret needs TSNs


As you can see I'm brand new here. I've seen the other posts about Margret but what is a TSN? Thanks.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Daverich4 said:


> As you can see I'm brand new here. I've seen the other posts about Margret but what is a TSN? Thanks.


It's the Tivo Service Number (or something close to that) that each box has. It's unique and identifies YOUR Tivo.

You can either login to tivo.com and see it there or you can find it in the menu's on your Tivo. It should be under a menu option called "System Information" or something similar. It is normally in a XXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX format. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daverich4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bryan Lyle said:


> It's the Tivo Service Number (or something close to that) that each box has. It's unique and identifies YOUR Tivo.
> 
> You can either login to tivo.com and see it there or you can find it in the menu's on your Tivo. It should be under a menu option called "System Information" or something similar. It is normally in a XXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX format. Hope this helps.


Just sent her the info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Add me to the list. This issue just happened to me this morning when I turned on the TV on the 1TB Bolt that I just bought this past Saturday. I have Spectrum (formerly Time Warner Cable area). Sent my TSN to Margret.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

TiVo's terrible response from support after weeks of nothing:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. We would recommend trying a replacement CableCARD or re-pair to it from your cable provider first. These should help your device to connect and function.

The Case Number for this inquiry is 06568536. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Niles​:: headdesk ::


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah, I emailed them a several weeks ago and that was their response (almost 2 weeks later) to me as well.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I forwarded the (infuriating) support response to Margret. She apologized and said this problem has "known issue" status, with engineering looking into it. She asked me to do some additional logging the next time it happens.


----------



## ChurchillWS (Jan 25, 2017)

LynnL999 said:


> I forwarded the (infuriating) support response to Margret. She apologized and said this problem has "known issue" status, with engineering looking into it. She asked me to do some additional logging the next time it happens.


Just got a call from Tivo support and they emailed me the following troubleshooting instructions:



> According to our records, you were getting a "Please Insert CableCARD" message on the TV from your TiVo Bolt.
> If this issue has been resolved, we ask that you call in and confirm this issue has been resolved.
> 
> If this is still the issue, please follow the steps below.
> ...


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, Margret asked me to do this too -- I was waiting to hear back if she wanted me to post it here.

It's not so much troubleshooting as logging for them to try to gather more information.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

just submitted some logging timestamps. hopefully they figure this out soon, I've started getting the message pretty much everyday on both systems.


----------



## elahome.com (Jan 30, 2017)

One week old install, Comcast Cable (Chicago Suburbs), (1) Bolt +, (2) Bolt-white... all three have this issue. We think it's TiVo.com issue, firmware, etc. Reset works everytime. Anyone know if they have fixed this? they said over 26 cases in last 24 hours, call them to report, so this can be bumped to #1 priority.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Please send your TSN's in per this thread.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are testing a fix for this. If you'd like to be included in the Beta, please email [email protected] with the subject "CableCARD fix" and include your TSN.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Good to hear, thank you.


----------



## robby818 (Feb 28, 2008)

My Bolt has been doing this for the last month. Super annoying. I reported it to Tivo but got no help from their Level 1 support. I emailed Margaret with my TSN. I have another Bolt in the same house without any problems.


----------



## Daverich4 (Jan 26, 2017)

i just had this happen for the second time. The first time I emailed my TSN to Margaret but this time I just used the method suggested earlier in this thread to clear it. Use the IOS app to start playing a recorded show on the TV and the error immediately goes away. Much faster than unplugging the Bolt and waiting for everything to restart.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Just happened here as well. Xfinity.


----------



## CYBRCH (Apr 14, 2009)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are testing a fix for this. If you'd like to be included in the Beta, please email [email protected] with the subject "CableCARD fix" and include your TSN.


Just emailed TiVoMargret my TSN. I've had this error several times a week since January... and my Tivo Bolt is only a little over 2 months old. My Cable Co is Charter. It is good to see some traction on this.


----------



## ligand (Jun 20, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are testing a fix for this. If you'd like to be included in the Beta, please email [email protected] with the subject "CableCARD fix" and include your TSN.


Just emailed my information. Tivo Bolt+, Verizon Fios, Long Island,NY


----------



## moelleref (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, I just had this happen for the fourth time in 2 weeks with a brand new bolt; however, for the first time I was able to get out of the CableCard screen using the remote. I pressed Live TV and it switched back to the channel that was displaying. Previously, I had to unplug my Tivo to get out of the CableCard screen.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

A fix should be available before too long.


----------



## CYBRCH (Apr 14, 2009)

moelleref said:


> Well, I just had this happen for the fourth time in 2 weeks with a brand new bolt; however, for the first time I was able to get out of the CableCard screen using the remote. I pressed Live TV and it switched back to the channel that was displaying. Previously, I had to unplug my Tivo to get out of the CableCard screen.


Just happened again to me a few minutes ago. Using the Tivo app on my Android phone did not release the CableCARD message and I had to unplug the Tivo to regain control of it. Next time I'll press the Live TV button to see if that works. BTW my Bolt firmware is 20.6.3.RC15-USC-11-849.


----------



## Daverich4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just happened for the fourth time on my month old Bolt. Using the app clears it but it's still a little annoying. I reported the first one to Margaret but don't see any point in doing it every time. Kind of hope it gets taken care of.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

I was updated to RC16 a week or so ago, so far I've not seen a recurrence.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, I think people who had this issue will be happy with the 20.7 software update.


----------



## ChurchillWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Knock on wood, have not had the issue for a while now.


----------



## Daverich4 (Jan 26, 2017)

I've also had no further problems since the last update.


----------

